# Can I open new browser tabs with javascript?



## jhgreene (Feb 2, 2007)

Hello -
I understand that browser settings (at least in FF) allow you to tell it to open a new window in a tab or not, but is there any way with the newer versions of FF and IE to control that setting with javascript? In other words, I may want to do a document.window.open(...) in a new window in one case, but in a new tab in another case. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.

- Joe


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey, this is purely down to the user's browser settings, opening the page in a blank window would open in a new tab provided the settings are set correctly. I haven't found anything on specifically opening a link in a new tab.

Cheers,
Jamey


----------

